# Dogs Looking guilty



## Jackson




----------



## Jackson




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Jackson said:


>



How adorable all of these dogs. I love animals, animals are our friends


----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Eaglewings said:


>



That dog protective of little boy.


----------



## TheOldSchool




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## skye

LOL ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Bonzi

I love the ones that look away and avoid eye contact! Priceless!


----------



## Iceweasel




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Iceweasel

My female AmStaff (sorta) chewed up a great pair of slippers when I first got her. I was sorta mad but what are you gonna do? I bought a new pair and damn if she didn't chew those up. She was horrified to find out I didn't want those chewed up either.


----------



## Bonzi

Pets are a pain!  Not worth the effort!  (to me, not everyone else!)


----------



## Iceweasel

Bonzi said:


> Pets are a pain!  Not worth the effort!  (to me, not everyone else!)


There's nothing like dogs, worth every effort. No human can match their devotion and once they get the swing of things they are very little trouble. They don't want to disappoint. The more I learn about people the more I like dogs.


----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings




----------

